# Mobile DVR connectivity test 5 failed



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

Anybody have any idea what this test does? I can't find anything on the Directv site. Also, I can't find where to set up out of home access.

Thanks,

Neal


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got an email saying I was eligible last night. Took me a while to get it set up and my two devices registered. After that there was nothing more to set up for out of home access. I guess an internet-connected Genie must already have all the permissions it needs for two-way communication over the 'net.

When setting up last night, my phone also failed test 5. My tablet passed all tests.

As luck would have it we left for a driving trip this morning. First thing I did after getting set up with WiFi in our motel room was try out the DirecTV app. Works like a charm on both devices. Phone still fails test 5. 

Access to your Genie is under "Playlist".


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks, mine set up fine too. I have not tried out of home access yet, but hopefully in about an hour.

I had no problem getting shows on my iPad, though the transcoding is slow. The download to the iPad appears to be much faster than the geniego.


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

Yep! everything works fine! I worried prematurely.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Be careful! The iPad app just prompted me to change to my Genie and disable my GenieGo.

No way!


----------



## neckhardt (Sep 18, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> Be careful! The iPad app just prompted me to change to my Genie and disable my GenieGo.
> 
> No way!


Yea, my geniego quit working 4 months ago.


----------

